# what do you think of her?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes a beautiful girl. I know thats not much help. LoL


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

ahh lol thank you. she is beautiful. i was looking to spend no more than $1800.. so she is out of range.. but i really really like her.. so i am looking for any reason not to spend that $4500.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Uh well, imwould be of no help because she is beautiful! And at a great age!


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 22, 2012)

She sounds well broke and I love her color. She looks solid and capable of doing what you would want to do with her so I can't talk you out of it 

The pricing of horses is so variable depending on where you are... so it seems high to me but might be what the market will bear where you are. I am used to seeing the auction prices around here which are pretty low and sometimes you see some really nice horses go through for a song.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, she's a looker! The ONLY thing I can see wrong with her is her short neck. Really it looks tiny in comparison to her body. If she doesn't have speed, I'm wondering about weather or not she'd be a candidate for endurance. Seems like at best she's an all around family trail horse. A pricey one at that, but I'd have a HARD time passing up a horse with her experience!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

yes, the neck was something i noticed too. i tried to ignore it... lol my husband is not going to be happy when i tell him i want a $4500 horse instead of an $1800 horse.....  lol but she is everything i want in a horse. the endurance thing is not a major deal for me. my husband prefers to stay on level ground and in easy trails. he is a sally sometimes O so shed be great for a family horse, as you said. but there are so many average priced family horses that would suite our needs also for a fraction of the cost! i just cannot stop looking at her. and she drives! rides double.. my daughter could ride with us. shes perfect. ah.. im trying to convince myself not to buy her and all i keep doing is giving myself more reasons to buy her.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Honestly if I were you I'd only take $4,000 in cash and facility photos, vet references showing proof that you would give her a GREAT home. He'd probably take it! Especially if you wait a bit and she doesn't sell.
Good luck!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd do the same as FlyGap. With the horse economy the way it is, $4000 for a TRAIL horse is expensive. Anything over $2000 IMO is expensive for just a riding companion. There are so many under $2000 that are available. Which would work to your advantage because most people aren't going to go over $2000 for a trail horse. And they have her priced at double that, over double actually. So chances are, she won't sell too quickly unless she has a super nice pedigree and would make someone a good broodmare. But even then, there are so many cheap broodmares with nice pedigrees too! 

So I as well, would take cash, many many references from friends, vet, farrier etc. and GOOD photos of your land and barn and other horses and make them an offer that they can't possibly refuse. Many people that truly care about their horses, aren't out to make money. If I had a horse listed for $5500, and someone came to me with all of that stuff, and it seemed like the perfect home, I would not even turn down $3500. As long as I felt the horse had a good future ahead of them, who could turn that down? Someone with the full $5500 might be a complete a-hole and treat her like crap. You just never know!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow! She's quite the looker. I do understand why you did fall for this horse!


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

price is the only problem I see. Never once have I simply said wow nice color, but here it is. I'd price her at 2000 in this market except for her color on top of a super set of legs adds another 1000, as it is on a horse that deserves to be marketed that way. i'd imagine that if the seller took 3000, she'd be losing about 1000 but thats the market right now and i bet you can find the same thing for much less.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to my world! I bought a horse that was way overpriced because I loved him, was a loud paint like that mare too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Price and they're selling her as a "rare" buckskin paint. I've seen two or three buckskin paints in my area just in the past five or six months on Craigslist, and I used to work with a little buckskin paint mare at the Girl Scout horse camp. So, they aren't all that rare. I would hate to think that they are trying to capitalize on the assumption that she's a "rare" color, when she actually isn't. Not sure about your area's pricing, but even as well-broke as she is, a horse like her would go for no more than $3500 in my area.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow shes lovely!

IMHO id go see her a couple times ( try to do one or two as rand "stop bys" just to make sure everything is normal - not saying they drug! )
Id go and take some pics, ask some info and ride her a bit, come homethink about it and go from there. You need to make sure you love her in real life more than you do from the pics. If you do, then the colour is a bonus  Good luck!


----------



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

*mare*

It takes a lot for someone to sell a horse as "bombproof" .. as I think that there is no such thing.. a horse will be a horse, especially a mare. My first concern is they are saying it is a rare buckskin, which like said previously, her coloring isn't. Although it is BEAUTIFUL, it isnt rare. They are wanting 4500 which in my area is about 2000 + over priced. I sold my gelding that I rode up and down the roads, and all over the trails, and showed a 6 year old in walk trot for 2500.. Anymore than that and you could be getting a lot more for your buck than just an average trail horse. 

I see a lot of people fall for horses because of looks, and they don't take the time to really inspect the horse. I would get a vet check and come for a week or two on random days to ride. Get men, women, children, all walks of planet riding her, and ask the seller to expose her to different things as they state that she is bombproof. Does she spook to tractors, cars, dogs, does she load in the trailer, pick up feet, take wormer, current shot record... I could name a checklist but there are many posts on this site that have great buyers checklists. 

Good luck on the horse shopping!


----------

